# Rotate mpg video



## csmarias (Mar 10, 2006)

Can someone PLEASE tell me if it's possible to rotate mpg movie clips? I have movie clips downloaded from my digital camera, but I need to rotate the ones I recorded vertically. When I view it thru Media Player, it's sideways and there's no "rotate" feature. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try *VirtualDub* (freeware)



> There are lots of programs that let you "edit" video. And yet, they're frustratingly complex for some of the simplest tasks. VirtualDub isn't an editor application; it's a pre- and post-processor that works as a valuable companion to one:
> 
> * Reads and writes AVI2 (OpenDML) and multi-segment AVI clips.
> * Integrated MPEG-1 and Motion-JPEG decoders.
> ...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I also recommend VirtualDub for this task. It's also great for format conversions and compressing raw footage.


----------

